# guinea pig and nuts



## justincjoe (Aug 30, 2009)

ok so my daughter has a guinea pig and it can eat and eat lol but all i feed him is hay ,a very good guinea pig food and fresh fruit , but i was just sitting eating some monkey nuts wondering if he can eat them ? the only reason i ask is i dont want to give the little chap some thing that could hurt him 

thanks for any replys from joe and ginster <----little pig


----------



## ILoveMyPug (Sep 4, 2009)

No, I don't think nuts are safe for them.


----------



## justincjoe (Aug 30, 2009)

ok thanks for the answer


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

No I wouldn't recommend giving them nuts either. I've heard they shouldn't have them as they can choke, don't know if this is correct though but I've never given them to my piggies.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

no dont think i would risk it either hun tbh


----------

